# Ski Porn to be shot in 4K!!!!



## Puck it (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## TheBEast (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder what the cost of that system is.  I've been following their Facebook posts on it.  Looks like some amazing equipment.  Video is certainly outstanding.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2013)

Porn is good I like porn


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 25, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Porn is good I like porn



http://www.medpagetoday.com/Psychiatry/GeneralPsychiatry/38677


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> http://www.medpagetoday.com/Psychiatry/GeneralPsychiatry/38677



Seen them , still got to love porn on mobile phone.


----------



## Nick (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm really excited about 4k however I am not excited about having to replace my TVs my camera / recording equipment / etc


----------



## drjeff (Apr 26, 2013)

TheBEast said:


> I wonder what the cost of that system is. I've been following their Facebook posts on it. Looks like some amazing equipment. Video is certainly outstanding.




I read in one of the articles about it that the cost for the 4k camera and the remote controllable mount for the helicopter was about 750K  If I recall correctly, the camera was about 400K and the mount the remaining 350k!  

Might be seeing TGR DVD's next year tick up a buck or 2 in price


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 29, 2013)

It looks cool but I hope they get back to some innovation in their skiing as opposed to just their camera equipment.  The same repetitious shots of big lines are still going to be dull in 4K.   Innovators like Sherpas Cinema have really taken over by looking at ski filming in a new way.  TGR certainly has the talent to do it.  Hoping for something great from them again.


----------

